# Do you attract a certain type?



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone ever feel the attract the wrong types of people?

Been thinking about it for a while and I think I do.

Started to realise a while back I seemed to attract overweight women. Can perhaps put it down to being a slim guy. Maybe theyre used to overweight guys chatting them up so they see slimmer guys as "hot".

1 of my bigger x's said that she seemed to always attract Indian men. She said she thinks its down to Indian women maybe not being that big in general. So when many move they become more attracted to big women.

I know I attract gay men, perhaps in some ways its not a bad thing as many people have said gay people are really fussy, so if I look good to them then its a compliment. Seems anywhere I go with gay people I used to get hit upon and fed compliments... Cant help but feel perhaps I must look gay or something and maybe need to man up on my appearance.

More recent it seems to be Older women and old desperate men.

Over the years of being out, most older women I had bumped into in clubs or late night at bars (when everyones drunk) would try it on. Perhaps iv ended kissing numerous women aged 45+ with many being suggestive about more happening. Loads at my old job would be perhaps suggestive or flirty too with comments like "I wouldnt say no to him keeping me company tonight"

Then on my last 2 daytime pub visits its been old desperate men. 1 was buying me a load of drinks and I realised what his game was so went home.

Then the second on the following pub visit started off being friendly and I thought he was just after some banter... but then he was asking if I had a big private part .


Perhaps its me overanalysing it but just seems I must appear to people as feminine, whos a weakling and an easy target for men and older women who havent had fun in years :/


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I wish I could attract any type


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Old fat men...........


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Drunk guys at bars and lesbians. The lesbians aren't forward at all, though, and I'd be more inclined to date them if they were.


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

suicidal depressed girls


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

The Strong Silent Type said:


> suicidal depressed girls


I find your username ironic in this thread


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Asians, Latinos, and younger guys in general. White guys, black guys, and older guys have shown little interest.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Madax said:


> I wish I could attract any type


^


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> I find your username ironic in this thread


Are you attracted to the strong silent type? :lol


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

The only guys that I attract are usually older than me (probably because I look older than my age), usually bums or drunks or someone not doing much with their life and are desperate and/or think I'm really easy to get because no one would possibly want someone that looks like me.
That being said, I don't get "hit on" often.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

The Strong Silent Type said:


> Are you attracted to the strong silent type? :lol


I was never really attracted to just one certain type


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Asians, Latinos, and younger guys in general. White guys, black guys, and older guys have shown little interest.


I wish I attracted Asian guys. Like a young Kal Penn or a Steven Yeun. :heart
But no. All I get are Luis Guzmans and your old uncle.

I tend to get more guys show interest once they know I'm Hispanic. Then I go from dull, ho-hum white girl to the greatest fantasies/generalizations about Latina women: sassy, hot-tempered, passionate and good in bed (because we're good dancers, so obviously good in bed, too). :roll


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I attract young men on long-boards. It has become A Thing. I have no idea why.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

The last person who asked for my number was a boy of 18. I also seemed to have picked up an elderly admirer. I made the mistake of looking at him, because I thought he was Mickey Rooney, and now he thinks I want him or something. 

My only options right now are either robbing the grave or the cradle.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

hydinthebasmnt said:


> I made the mistake of looking at him, because I thought he was Mickey Rooney, and now he thinks I want him or something.


This made me lol quite literally.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AllToAll said:


> I wish I attracted Asian guys. Like a young Kal Penn or a Steven Yeun. :heart
> But no. All I get are Luis Guzmans and your old uncle.
> 
> I tend to get more guys show interest once they know I'm Hispanic. Then I go from dull, ho-hum white girl to the greatest fantasies/generalizations about Latina women: sassy, hot-tempered and good in bed (because we're good dancers, so obviously good in bed, too). :roll


You look Latina though. Do they think you are Italian-American? I've met quite a few guys that sort of focus on one ethnicity and I think the guys that are into Latinas are hotter than the guys who like Asian chicks.

You should just take advantage of it. That's what I always did. God only knows, what ideas these guys in Japan and South America had about white American women but I wasn't going to worry about it when a hot guy showed interest.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I attract males. Not really a specific type. I attract probably 30-40% of the males in my age range, I consider that to be a decent number.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

is "nobody" a type? :lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I attract gay guys(I'm not even kidding). Also, I tend to attract shy-ish guys who are witty and emotionally handicapped in some way. I tend to become interested in those types too(if they are my type physically). Other than that it seems pretty random.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I attract a lot of gay dudes.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I attract Mexican guys and older guys. I can't really think of any guy my age that has liked me who wasn't Mexican.

I sometimes attract lesbian women (I don't know what "type" though).


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmm let's see. Not really any particular type.. Maybe potheads, I've attracted like 3 in my lifetime. Geeks and potheads. 
I remember in 7th grade I was in line for lunch and this really attractive tall blonde guy was in front of me. He turned around and said I was cute and asked for my number. I was so shy I didn't say anything, I looked away. One of those moments where I wish I could go back in time and change things... :bash I probably seemed like a jerk! :C


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> is "nobody" a type? :lol


I think so


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Madax said:


> I think so


I didn't mean attracting "nobodies", I meant that I attract absolutely nobody. :lol


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I didn't mean attracting "nobodies", I meant that I attract absolutely nobody. :lol


I know =) and I totally agree

I don't think anyone has ever hit on me


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't attract anyone either. I attract older guys sometimes, but I think everyone says they attract older guys, cause those guys are more confident with themselves at that point and are more comfortable with showing their interest, even if it's just flirting with a stranger. So pretty much no one, really.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Usually the loud, outgoing, and blunt types...the guys that hang out in groups and go to parties and brag about all the girls they get. Always a turn-off to me. But recently I think I've been pretty lucky so


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I attract either really young teens or old overweight men of all races. Well, mostly middle aged hispanic men. never anyone remotely close to my age (when I'm out and about in everyday life.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

komorikun said:


> You look Latina though. * Do they think you are Italian-American? * I've met quite a few guys that sort of focus on one ethnicity and I think the guys that are into Latinas are hotter than the guys who like Asian chicks.
> 
> You should just take advantage of it. That's what I always did. God only knows, what ideas these guys in Japan and South America had about white American women but I wasn't going to worry about it when a hot guy showed interest.


I've never gotten Italian-American. I've gotten Brazilian a couple of times and French-Canadian based on my accent, but it's more often that I get the "you don't look Hispanic" than the former.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

Historically, the only women who have gone out of their way to talk to me regularly have been lesbians... I don't know if they were lesbians before they met me or if they decided to give up on men after they got to know me


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Do men attract women, in general? Or is it that men are sometimes predisposed to being interested and attracted to similar types of women, be it personality type, or style? Maybe this is a question for the ladies moreso.


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

The only women I've ever attracted were very overweight. I'm very slim. I've been invisible to pretty much every woman I've ever thought was attractive, and these days, they're almost always married.


----------



## solitarysiren (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, but I pretty much know why and am taking a break from dating to address the issue. I'm afraid to rely on people, so I attract people I can't rely on most of the time who go back on their word. Sometimes people who are probably more reliable approach me, but I'm afraid to be a pain, so I tend to turn down people's offers to help. I wonder if they are just saying it to seem nice but really don't want to do it. Yeah, lots and lots of doubt...


----------



## GroupHug (Jan 27, 2012)

Older women for some reason. It's bad because they're often not shy at all and I'm a bit intimidated. :um


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

No one, but then again i'm clueless.....


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Sourdog said:


> No one, but then again i'm clueless.....


Likewise... Unless of course invisible female ghosts with low standards count. :um


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

Basically a good balance of the two


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I think I used to. Not anymore though. lol


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

I typically attract older guys and black men. I've been approached by other bisexual women too, but most of them turned out to be insane.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't attract the wrong type of men. But I do find it curious that most of the men that have expressed interest in me have been Asian. Maybe it's my temperament?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes. *******s.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Petite Caucasian women in their early to mid twenties with big breasts. It's horrible.

It's like.. Is that all you ever think about? Am I just some piece of meat for your amusement?


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

I attract loyal guys, and how funny it's, they are only loyal w their gf =]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]
I don't know but I was betrayed twice and my competitors are some girls from the past. Crazy


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Too old or too young. 

Was going to say something else but probably inappropriate.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I attract either creepy guys who are overly friendly, or "intellectual" guys. But I can't see much of a trend since I've only known a few to be attracted to me...


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Hmmmm. 
I'm a pale eccentric teenage social recluse, so I'm obviously bringing in the bitсhes.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Scruffy people mostly. Players. I noticed I seem to attract liars and smokers. i think it's because I look kind like I wouldn't turn them down. 

The first guy who chased me regularly was a fat weed smoking porn addict. That guy had a nerve I didn't like him I turned him down. He started with the persuading asking me if I was afraid of commitment! lol 

Second guy was a good looking ******* and I was a naive 17 year old girl.

I could go on but they are all similar, rough people. No one normal who doesn't hurt you has ever been near me without me looking for them. I believe nice men are too shy, the big gobs are always in first.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

The type that either don't exist, or don't make themselves known to me.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

seems that only voluptuous, chubby and thick women are interested in me... they like me when they see me on the street, in stores, on subway... only they don't know that I'm a stupid loser unworthy of any woman...


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Petite Caucasian women in their early to mid twenties with big breasts. It's horrible.
> 
> It's like.. Is that all you ever think about? Am I just some piece of meat for your amusement?


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

I attract geeky guys around my age of all races, except Asian. :blank


----------



## AndreAlcatraz (Nov 12, 2012)

WalkingDisaster said:


> The type that either don't exist, or don't make themselves known to me.


+1


----------



## R3served (Sep 8, 2012)

Mean girls are attracted to me. Kind of like that hey Arnold show.


----------



## shammy (Nov 5, 2012)

the perverted type, or the ones who insult you after you say no to them :lol


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

shammy said:


> the perverted type, or the ones who insult you after you say no to them :lol


I've had a few of those, along with the creepy much older guys of course.


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

probably offline said:


> I attract gay guys


^

At least, these are the ones who aren't subtle about it.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

shammy said:


> the perverted type, or the ones who insult you after you say no to them :lol


The perverted type? My dear, all guys are perverted!


----------



## shammy (Nov 5, 2012)

rymo said:


> The perverted type? My dear, all guys are perverted!


:lol


----------



## nautilus (Aug 21, 2012)

Didn't use to attract hardly anyone. Then I started attracting a ridiculous number of stalkers... that was a bit of a nightmare. Then men who were two or three decades older than me (often still too pushy for my taste, but less stalkerish at least). As of late I may getting closer to the geeky guys who are around my age, which is what I'm looking for  At least, I'm trying to be optimistic.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Nobody.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Linlinh said:


> I attract geeky guys around my age of all races, except Asian. :blank


*slams table & points Phoenix Wright style*

OBJECTION! Your honor, that statement was false. I have proof of the incontrovertible evidence right here. Based on the fact that I think the defendant looks beau-... *flees due to embarrassment*


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Malek said:


> *slams table & points Phoenix Wright style*
> 
> OBJECTION! Your honor, that statement was false. I have proof of the incontrovertible evidence right here. Based on the fact that I think the defendant looks beau-... *flees due to embarrassment*


My God do we have a rep system here? That comment was the funniest thing I've seen all day.

Uh, I think shy and/or nerdy kind of girls like me. I think. I never stick around long enough to know :um

*retreats into hidey hole*


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Generally, the last three people who seemed to be interested in me were pretty overweight >< was pretty hard to shake them off me too, since they seemed to be pretty needy and desperate too... <.<; the first one tried for over a year to keep asking me out, even resorting to bribes - we lost contact after college then a year or two later he adds me to facebook and so it began again. The second one was a guy with a break up sob story, same goes for the second one. Dunno why I attracted those types of people, it was actually kinda creepy too, especially since they all were well aware I had a boyfriend too.

Sadly, that seems to have been all I attracted as far as males go. *disappointed*


----------



## AndreAlcatraz (Nov 12, 2012)

Innamorata said:


> Nobody.


I make your word, mine too . lol

It takes off the pressure.
I know that when i girl comes talk to me is because her friends arent close. So im the last option, But now i learned to not care anymore. So i just threat them like man.That avoids me liking anyone, which , avoids suffering.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Older men seem to love me. And when I say 'older', I mean like, as old as my dad. _Older_ than my dad.


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Not at all. There is essentially no pattern in the types of guys who have been interested in me. I guess that's not a bad thing..


----------



## NightWingLikeABoss (Sep 11, 2011)

I attract *****es, liars and gold diggers, and not the smart gold diggers either. The ugly ones who expect to successfully bleed a man dry without the slightest bit of effort.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Most of the time I attract guys with psychopathic tendencies or ones completely shut off emotionally. I tend to be very careful because of it.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Once a little nugget of a Mexican man was attracted to me. I have to assume that he was only showing interest cause he was desperate to get his dick wet. No one has ever hit on my before in my life.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

some very hot girls, but then I am simply passingthem by and never see them again, that nice look they give me is now a depressing memory and a ****ing case of history. on a very rare occasion i might get one talking she is prolly obese and 30+ asking me out.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

A type that doesn't exist obviously


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

Quiet girls, which I probably wouldn't mind if I wasn't gay. Ugh, life is so unfair!


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

Obese chicks from Bakersfield. WTF


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes. Overweight girls.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*In college I attract:*
-Arabs/Middle Eastern people, white guys
-Shy guys
-Guys with voluminous curly/frizzy hair. Since mine is that texture too..I guess?
-Guys who aren't too popular

*At the busstop I attract..*
-Creeps who try to hit up on me when riding past me in their cars 
-Old men
-The types of guys who like blasting their car with high bass until the ground shakes

*When online I attract..*
-Control freaks
-Perverts
-Few nice guys, here and there

I rather all of this..than the ones that I got in high school. I've never been in a relationship btw.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

RUFB2327 said:


> Yes. Overweight girls.


And this is so terrible because overweight women are just so foul and grotesque? How dare them be attracted to you or anyone else who complains about this.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

NightWingLikeABoss said:


> *I attract *****es, liars and gold diggers, and not the smart gold diggers either. The ugly ones who expect to successfully bleed a man dry without the slightest bit of effort.*


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I mostly attract:
- Kids aged 10-13
- Attractive guys whom I really wish are gay. 
- Middle-aged man who thinks I'm a high school student.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

beansly said:


> And this is so terrible because overweight women are just so foul and grotesque? How dare them be attracted to you or anyone else who complains about this.


Why don't you direct this post towards the OP? He started the thread and listed overweight women. He asked if anyone felt the same way and I answered. I never called them foul and Grotesque. It's not my fault that I am not attracted to women who are overweight.

Btw. I'm also not attracted to blondes. Does that mean i think they are foul and grotesque?


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

RUFB2327 said:


> Why don't you direct this post towards the OP? He started the thread and listed overweight women. He asked if anyone felt the same way and I answered. I never called them foul and Grotesque. It's not my fault that I am not attracted to women who are overweight.
> 
> Btw. I'm also not attracted to blondes. Does that mean i think they are foul and grotesque?


I too didnt mention about them being foul. In fact as I put in other threads I do prefer women with some chubbyness to them rather than super slim women.

The point I put with it was weather it may be a feature I have that bigger women go for, usually if anyone tries to chat me up its bigger women. Maybe as I mentioned I can put that down to being a slim guy and perhaps bigger women are more attracted to slim guys... I dunno


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I attract socially awkward guys with no friends.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

repressed **** guys thats what i attract *sigh*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

mesmerize said:


> repressed **** guys thats what i attract *sigh*


You should rent yourself out to gay guys so you can find out if a guy is gay for them. You could make a fortune.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Not for awhile..then again I never leave home. I attract old men with poor hygine & far from being well groomed. Also, african men..nothing against them, but they're just looking for a hook up & dash.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Apparently girls who are less than intelligent. Here are just the responses from a conversation with a girl I met about a month ago (I immediately lost interest after this):

_Lol
Who ru lol [referring to my costume]
Sry haha oh yes that's right haha
Hahahahah I needed to get out of the house lol
No we lost lol
Lol no haha
Hahah yea its fine Lol it's a coed indoor league nothing too serious tho lol
Lol no The procrastinators hahaha
Hahahaha nice lol yea it was the team name before I joined lol
Hahha lol yea I finally got power back at like 9:30 last night lol
Hahaha nice
The what? Lol
Hahah no
Wow tmi lol haha_

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> I attract socially awkward guys with no friends.


SAS guys? lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> I attract socially awkward guys with no friends.


And this surprises you ?


----------



## Seven Faces (Oct 29, 2012)

Moochie said:


> Hmm let's see. Not really any particular type.. Maybe potheads, I've attracted like 3 in my lifetime. Geeks and potheads.


Me too. My last boyfriend was a dealer, and the one before was a huge stoner. The guys in between have all been stoners or total geeks.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

rymo said:


> Apparently girls who are less than intelligent. Here are just the responses from a conversation with a girl I met about a month ago (I immediately lost interest after this):
> 
> _Lol
> Who ru lol [referring to my costume]
> ...


Hahahaha lol wow haha.
Wait a minute.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I generally repel other humans (and animals hate me too but that's another conversation), but the rare times I've attracted anyone they were mostly older Caucasian men (30-50yo). Miraculously, a few quality guys my own age of different ethnicities have liked me before.


----------



## edhoo (Feb 15, 2011)

The imaginary kind!


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Old men. Sometimes young too, but then they're just those guys who are totally different to me, they're loud, outgoing social apes.


----------



## Triacastela (Jun 25, 2012)

I seem to have a distinct pattern of attracting older women (9 or more years older) who are fairly intelligent and almost always from somewhere out-of-state or another country. I think they perceive my quietness as maturity, which I guess is a good thing.

I've moved around a lot so I never have any interest in local sports. I've noticed that quite a few women (at least in my current city) use a man's level of interest in sports as a criteria for determining how well socialized he is (and of course these would be local women who follow local sports), so due to this and other reasons maybe it's no coincidence that I would tend to establish a stronger connection with others who are from "elsewhere." Also one of the reasons I tend to like to date other races.

At any rate, the last three women I've been with have fit this exact pattern so it seems to be beyond any coincidence at this point.


----------



## Doomed (Jul 29, 2012)

I always attract the ones I'm not attracted to. Likewise for the ones I am attracted to. Unstoppable force meets immovable object. Sounds like two ugly people are going to have to compromise soon.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Girls I'm not attracted to.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes and they are invisible


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah I do, the non-existent type.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't think overweight-ness really affects who you are attracted to. But it might affect who you chose to pursue? I know I automatically rule out anyone who is super-good-looking in a classical way. Anyone super fit, anyone who seems cocky, anyone who is uber-popular from the get go. If I wasn't overweight I might rule out less of the "hot" guys automatically but , I dunno I've never been thin. I doubt it would change who I like if I lost weight...


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I wouldn't say attract, but certain types seem to gravitate to me more for some odd reason, such as older guys, black guys, and even hobos. They try to start random conversations with me and sometimes sit next to me and stuff.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't attract any type of people.


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't attract anyone.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Like I said in my other post, I mostly attract old men. 50 year old creeps.

But when I do rarely attract guys my own age, they tend to be nice guys who don't have a lot of experience with girls. It's never been a 'right person, right time' so I have yet to actually return the interest, but that's a perfectly acceptable type to me.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I like girls that feel the same way as me!! Depressed and anxious


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

extroverts mostly


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

(In real life or SAS?) Girls don't hit on guys, so I was probably oblivious to most of them. There were a few that acted move obviously but my sample size is inadequate to form conclusions. :lol


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Mexican, overweight, and shy or quiet girls.


----------



## Michael 0 (Mar 30, 2012)

None.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Younger guys -.- in their teens


----------



## parzen (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't know who I attract, but I'm definitely attracted to skinny athletic types. I meet a lot of girls, and I never ask them out, but I only regret not asking out the skinny athletic ones for some reason. Not sure if it's a physical attraction or there's something common in their personality. Anywhoo...


----------



## GerrysKid (Oct 17, 2012)

Pretty much any type of average-looking guy, mostly older ones though.


----------



## GerrysKid (Oct 17, 2012)

Always the ones I DON'T want hitting on me or I don't find attractive or my type. When I was single and didn't wear a ring anyway.


----------



## Dee65 (Oct 1, 2012)

Just on a "friendship" level (cos I am a married mum over 40!) ..... sometimes I attract bossy women as friends. I made a new friend about 9 months ago ... things were okay til I stayed 3 nights at her home (she lives in the town where my kids go to school) and she bossed me around and didn't listen to me AT ALL. I think it's because sometimes I can come across as quiet and passive (I'm not really, though). I put up for it for a while, then bolt!! something interesting though ...... my older sisters sho I am no longer in contact with were both bossy and 'tellers' ..... there's a pattern there somewhere


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Not sure why but I usually attract "indie" like type girls if that's the even right term. Don't like to classify but that's the closest thing I can describe it as. Not that I'm complaining tho.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Africans and for some reason, mentally challenged guys. :um


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

every time I go into a patch of grass I attract flying types.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> every time I go into a patch of grass I attract flying types.


 I just hope you don't mean attract them in the same way I do; birds seem to love ****ting on me!!


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

Well at bars, any type, even the most conservative acting. In general more 'hood' guys. I do not know it is like this.


----------



## deltarain8 (Sep 26, 2012)

older men with no teeth and who wear oil stained baseball hats.


----------



## whatyoumustthink (Apr 25, 2012)

Girls who are taken, or only see me as a phase... seriously, that's the most consistent one.

But even that's a stretch. Sometimes it's inconsistent, most of the time it's nothing, the road to being friendzoned, or some kind of unpleasant reaction.


----------



## ucmethruitall (Sep 20, 2012)

I seem to attract men that want to be something having to do with a resident visa... :sigh, men that secretly are in other relationships...older desperate men, bums......FML:dead


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Uh desperate guys? I don't think that's me attracting them, more like a last resort and that's not flattering at all. T_T


----------

